# R-100 comming to Ga!!!!



## Adams Family (Dec 11, 2015)

Banks County Archery Team will be hosting the Rinehart 100 March 5-6 in Homer Ga. Looking forward to seeing everyone . Lat me know if your comming .


----------



## gretchp (Dec 12, 2015)

yep!!!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 12, 2015)

Sweet!!!!  It's about time!  And close to home too.


----------



## dirttracker84 (Dec 14, 2015)

can you shoot all in one day if you choose to?


----------



## Adams Family (Dec 14, 2015)

Yes a lot of people do . Good luck hope to see you there .


----------



## Dyrewulf (Dec 18, 2015)

Google maps doesn't recognize that address - can you post a link to the location?


----------



## dirttracker84 (Dec 18, 2015)

I'll be there hoping to shoot all in the same day...


----------



## Adams Family (Dec 18, 2015)

*R-100 shoot location*

From I-85 North take exit 149 turn left into Highway 441 .In 4.2 miles turn left onto Thomson St. . Turn right 0.2 miles at Hudson Ridge . Go 0.1 miles left on Hudson Valley Dr. Homer Ga.


From  I-85 South take exit 149 turn right into Highway 441 .In 4.2 miles turn left onto Thomson St. . Turn right 0.2 miles at Hudson Ridge . Go 0.1 miles left on Hudson Valley Dr. Homer Ga.


----------



## Adams Family (Dec 18, 2015)

What is the Bowhunter Class?
Stabilizers 12" or less
Fixed pin sights or adjustable pin sights with NO lens or magnification
Same for both Men's and Women's Bowhunter class.
What is the Open Class?
Stabilizers over 12" in length
Sights with a lens or magnification
Same for Men's and Women's Open classes
What is the Traditional Class?
No sights
No stabilizers
Recurve or longbow
Compounds with no sights or stabilizers may shoot in this class
Same for both men & women
What is the Youth Class?
Age 11-16
Any bow of your choice
What is the Cub Class?
Age 10 and under
Any bow of your choice


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 19, 2015)

We are excited that it's finally this close to home.  

If you guys have never been to an R100, come have the most fun you can have with a bow in your hand.


----------



## Adams Family (Dec 19, 2015)

Glad your excited Mountain Grace . You host a great shoot every year . Now it's time for me to return the favor . Bring a crowd ! Looking forward to see y'all .


----------



## dh88 (Dec 19, 2015)

I plan on being there,longbow in hand! I've been waiting for this to come to Ga for several years


----------



## Adams Family (Dec 27, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## EthanJ (Dec 27, 2015)

Can't wait!


----------



## Dingo26 (Dec 28, 2015)

Big John, thanks for the hard work, with the Good Lords Grace i'll be there.


----------



## Fourfingers (Jan 4, 2016)

Going to be a blast


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 6, 2016)

RBO will be there with about 15 to 20 more,,bringing a Big Crowd !!!!! Can't wait !!!!!


----------



## Adams Family (Jan 7, 2016)

Bring them on ! We are scarded . More the merrier . Thank you for the support .


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 8, 2016)

To close to home not to go.


----------



## brownitisdown (Jan 10, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## Adams Family (Jan 12, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## KillZone (Jan 16, 2016)

All known???


----------



## brownitisdown (Jan 18, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## Adams Family (Jan 20, 2016)

All known!!


----------



## danielw (Jan 21, 2016)

According to their website, it's all Known, and you can use your rangefinder?  Unless I'm reading something wrong?

https://www.r100.org/page/whats-new/





Adams Family said:


> All unknown


----------



## Adams Family (Jan 22, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## brownitisdown (Jan 24, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## danielw (Jan 26, 2016)

Got my whole family registered today!


----------



## brownitisdown (Jan 27, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## brownitisdown (Feb 2, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## Adams Family (Feb 2, 2016)

Getting close . We will be starting Fri. 3:00  - 7:00 pm . Come early and beat some of crowds sat .


----------



## Fourfingers (Feb 3, 2016)

Come fri to sign up or yall shootin Friday to


----------



## Adams Family (Feb 3, 2016)

Shooting fri 3:00-7:00


----------



## danielw (Feb 4, 2016)

What are the shooting times on Saturday?


----------



## Adams Family (Feb 4, 2016)

Sat shoot times are 7:30-5:00


----------



## brownitisdown (Feb 6, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## Adams Family (Feb 8, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## Adams Family (Feb 10, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 10, 2016)

Have you decided on a max yardage for traditional archers?


----------



## Adams Family (Feb 10, 2016)

Max yardage is 45 for open so I'm guessing that 30 will be max on traditional . On the really big targets maybe 35. But very few of those . Also let everyone know that we will be shooting fri. 3-7 if anyone want to come early . Looking forward to seeing your bunch .


----------



## Adams Family (Feb 13, 2016)

We will be shooting fri the March 4th from 3:00-7:00


----------



## Adams Family (Feb 16, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## Adams Family (Feb 20, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## sallen461 (Feb 22, 2016)

I had a group of 4 at Mt. Airy NC last year. We started when they opened and shot the 74th and 75th target in almost dark. Went back Sunday and finished 25.


----------



## Adams Family (Feb 22, 2016)

We have course set up so it should flow pretty good . We will be monitoring the course early to fix any problems fast


----------



## Fourfingers (Feb 22, 2016)

How much does it cost to shot fri


----------



## Adams Family (Feb 23, 2016)

R-100 web has all pricing . It the same if you shoot fri , sat, and sun .


----------



## Adams Family (Mar 1, 2016)

Ttt


----------

